# computer freezing when scanning with defenders or my antivirus program



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi there,

need some help. when i attempt to do a windows defender scan or a scan using my antivirus F-Secure 2011 my computer keeps freezing - seems to be when it is scanning - windows system 32 with both defender and f-secure. My F-secure program tells me my computer is safe but i am beginning to wonder if this is the case.Never had this problem before. Could i have a virus that is causing these probs. grateful for any help but if you can please keep it simple. I am a beginner.

Thanks.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go here and click the green icon to download and save *HiJackThis 2.0.4*.

After it's been downloaded and saved, close all open windows first, then double-click the saved file to install it.

Allow it to install in its default location - C:\Program Files.

After it's been installed, start it and then click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

When the scan is finished in less than 30 seconds, a log file will appear.

Save that log file.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire log file here.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi there - thanks for the reply. This is all i was able to get - access 
was denied to some hosts files - tried typing in as advised by Hijack 
This but access was denied - my laptop seems to be getting worse. When I 
do a scan it always freezez on "system32" but different file numbers 
each time. I contacted my antivirus provider - F-secure - they thought 
it may be because i was running windows defender also but i have never 
had any probs before - they connected remotely to my laptop and stopped 
defender as well as removing a McAfee proramme i was not aware was on 
the machine. Thet thought this would solve the issue but it is still 
freezing when i try to do scan - they feel there may be a threat 
involved but are not sure what - they also asked for the log - they 
also wanted me to download Rootkit Revealer and another but my laptop 
denies access so I am only able to send what i was able to get with 
what Hijack this was able to scan. Thanks for any help.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 10:48:10, on 04/01/2011
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18999)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSLoader.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eAudio\eAudio.exe
C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BkupTray.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\PLFSetI.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePower_DMC.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PdtWzd.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Acer Arcade Deluxe\ArcadeDeluxeAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Kernel\CLML\CLMLSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\PlayMovie\PMVService.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure Internet Security\Common\FSM32.EXE
C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\wmdc.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Windows\System32\mobsync.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\E_FATICAE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer VCM\AcerVCM.exe
C:\Program Files\Panasonic\LUMIXSimpleViewer\PhLeAutoRun.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Users\Lorna\AppData\Local\Temp\RtkBtMnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer VCM\acp2HID.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0809&s=2&o=vp32&d=1008&m=aspire_6930g
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0809&s=2&o=vp32&d=1008&m=aspire_6930g
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: Malta Street Map Toolbar - {3fe98c49-c362-42d9-9695-86c27960cbde} - C:\Program Files\Malta_Street_Map\tbMal1.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: Softonic English Toolbar - {930f1200-f5f1-4870-bac6-e233ec8e7023} - C:\Program Files\Softonic_English\tbSoft.dll
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Malta Street Map Toolbar - {3fe98c49-c362-42d9-9695-86c27960cbde} - C:\Program Files\Malta_Street_Map\tbMal1.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
O2 - BHO: ShowBarObj Class - {83A2F9B1-01A2-4AA5-87D1-45B6B8505E96} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\ActiveToolBand.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Softonic English Toolbar - {930f1200-f5f1-4870-bac6-e233ec8e7023} - C:\Program Files\Softonic_English\tbSoft.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: SkypeIEPluginBHO - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.6.5805.1910\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: LitmusBHO - {C6867EB7-8350-4856-877F-93CF8AE3DC9C} - C:\Program Files\F-Secure Internet Security\NRS\iescript\baselitmus.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Bing Bar BHO - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\6.3.2322.0\npwinext.dll
O2 - BHO: Ask Toolbar BHO - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Acer eDataSecurity Management - {5CBE3B7C-1E47-477e-A7DD-396DB0476E29} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDStoolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Malta Street Map Toolbar - {3fe98c49-c362-42d9-9695-86c27960cbde} - C:\Program Files\Malta_Street_Map\tbMal1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Softonic English Toolbar - {930f1200-f5f1-4870-bac6-e233ec8e7023} - C:\Program Files\Softonic_English\tbSoft.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: @C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\6.3.2322.0\npwinext.dll,-100 - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\6.3.2322.0\npwinext.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Browsing Protection Toolbar - {265EEE8E-3228-44D3-AEA5-F7FDF5860049} - C:\Program Files\F-Secure Internet Security\NRS\iescript\baselitmus.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eDataSecurity Loader] C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSloader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eAudio] "C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eAudio\eAudio.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BkupTray] "C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BkupTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PLFSetI] C:\Windows\PLFSetI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\PROGRA~1\LAUNCH~1\QtZgAcer.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ePower_DMC] C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePower_DMC.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZPdtWzdVitaKey MC3000] "C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PdtWzd.exe" show
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ArcadeDeluxeAgent] "C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Acer Arcade Deluxe\ArcadeDeluxeAgent.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CLMLServer] "C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Kernel\CLML\CLMLSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PlayMovie] "C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\PlayMovie\PMVService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WarReg_PopUp] C:\Program Files\Acer\WR_PopUp\WarReg_PopUp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [F-Secure Manager] "C:\Program Files\F-Secure Internet Security\Common\FSM32.EXE" /splash
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [F-Secure TNB] "C:\Program Files\F-Secure Internet Security\FSGUI\TNBUtil.exe" /CHECKALL /WAITFORSW
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Mobile Device Center] %windir%\WindowsMobile\wmdc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCSSync] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\BCSSync.exe" /DelayServices
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LWW Setup] F:\Parts\CSim_Asthma\setup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus DX4400 Series] C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATICAE.EXE /FU "C:\Windows\TEMP\E_S492.tmp" /EF "HKCU"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Acer VCM.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: LUMIX Simple Viewer.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_E11712C84EA7E12B.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: Quick-Launching Area - {10954C80-4F0F-11d3-B17C-00C0DFE39736} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PwdBank.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Quick-Launching Area - {10954C80-4F0F-11d3-B17C-00C0DFE39736} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PwdBank.exe
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll,-222 - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll,-223 - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (file missing)
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {E77F23EB-E7AB-4502-8F37-247DBAF1A147} (Windows Live Hotmail Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w4/pr01/photouploadcontrol/VistaMSNPUplden-gb.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (file missing)
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O18 - Filter: x-sdch - {B1759355-3EEC-4C1E-B0F1-B719FE26E377} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: AWinNotifyVitaKey MC3000 - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\WinNotify.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: spba - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SPBA\homefus2.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Agent Service (BUNAgentSvc) - NewTech Infosystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\Client\Agentsvc.exe
O23 - Service: CLHNService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\HomeMedia\Kernel\DMP\CLHNService.exe
O23 - Service: eDataSecurity Service - Egis Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSService.exe
O23 - Service: Empowering Technology Service (ETService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\Service\ETService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel® PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: FSGKHS (F-Secure Gatekeeper Handler Starter) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\F-Secure Internet Security\Anti-Virus\fsgk32st.exe
O23 - Service: FBAFJVQ - Sysinternals - www.sysinternals.com - C:\Users\Lorna\AppData\Local\Temp\FBAFJVQ.exe
O23 - Service: F-Secure Anti-Virus Firewall Daemon (FSDFWD) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure Internet Security\FWES\Program\fsdfwd.exe
O23 - Service: FSMA - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure Internet Security\Common\FSMA32.EXE
O23 - Service: F-Secure ORSP Client (FSORSPClient) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure Internet Security\ORSP Client\fsorsp.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: iGroupTec Service (IGBASVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\BASVC.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: MobilityService - Unknown owner - C:\Acer\Mobility Center\MobilityService.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Backup Service (NTIBackupSvc) - NewTech InfoSystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BackupSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Scheduler Service (NTISchedulerSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\SchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel® PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Cyberlink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: Raw Socket Service (RS_Service) - Acer Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer VCM\RS_Service.exe

--
End of file - 17366 bytes


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

p.s the last scan froze at C:\Windows\system32\12520437.cpx this is not the only file that freezes but it is always system 32. my antivirus provider thinks this file may be a threat and they were looking into it but i am still waiting whilst my laptop is getting sicker.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

One reason why you're having problems with your computer is the massive number of programs and services that are auto-loading and running in the background.

Many of them don't need to auto-load and run at all, and others can be manually started as needed.

A bloated startup load will slow down speed and performance, lengthen startup and shutdown time, and increase the risk of freezes and error messages.

We need to work on trimming down that startup load.

--------------------------------------------------------

Let's see what's installed in that computer.

Start HiJackThis, but don't run a scan.

Click on the "Open The Misc Tools Section" button.

Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button.

Click on the "Save List" button.

Save the "uninstall_list.txt" file somewhere.

It'll then open in Notepad.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire file here.

--------------------------------------------------------

Open theese 2 temp folders:

*C:\WINDOWS\Temp

C:\Users\Lorna\AppData\Local\Temp*

Once they're open and you can view their contents, select and delete EVERYTHING from inside them.

If a few files resist deletion, leave them alone and delete everything else.

After you're done, restart the computer.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Again,

did what you asked - should i empty the recycle bin? Im worried incase i deleted files that will affect the operating of the computer. Will any of these temp files do this. Thanks again for all the help - hope this can solve things. 

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 10:48:10, on 04/01/2011
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18999)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSLoader.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eAudio\eAudio.exe
C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BkupTray.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\PLFSetI.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePower_DMC.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PdtWzd.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Acer Arcade Deluxe\ArcadeDeluxeAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Kernel\CLML\CLMLSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\PlayMovie\PMVService.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure Internet Security\Common\FSM32.EXE
C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\wmdc.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Windows\System32\mobsync.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\E_FATICAE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer VCM\AcerVCM.exe
C:\Program Files\Panasonic\LUMIXSimpleViewer\PhLeAutoRun.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Users\Lorna\AppData\Local\Temp\RtkBtMnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer VCM\acp2HID.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0809&s=2&o=vp32&d=1008&m=aspire_6930g
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0809&s=2&o=vp32&d=1008&m=aspire_6930g
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: Malta Street Map Toolbar - {3fe98c49-c362-42d9-9695-86c27960cbde} - C:\Program Files\Malta_Street_Map\tbMal1.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: Softonic English Toolbar - {930f1200-f5f1-4870-bac6-e233ec8e7023} - C:\Program Files\Softonic_English\tbSoft.dll
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Malta Street Map Toolbar - {3fe98c49-c362-42d9-9695-86c27960cbde} - C:\Program Files\Malta_Street_Map\tbMal1.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
O2 - BHO: ShowBarObj Class - {83A2F9B1-01A2-4AA5-87D1-45B6B8505E96} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\ActiveToolBand.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Softonic English Toolbar - {930f1200-f5f1-4870-bac6-e233ec8e7023} - C:\Program Files\Softonic_English\tbSoft.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: SkypeIEPluginBHO - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.6.5805.1910\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: LitmusBHO - {C6867EB7-8350-4856-877F-93CF8AE3DC9C} - C:\Program Files\F-Secure Internet Security\NRS\iescript\baselitmus.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Bing Bar BHO - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\6.3.2322.0\npwinext.dll
O2 - BHO: Ask Toolbar BHO - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Acer eDataSecurity Management - {5CBE3B7C-1E47-477e-A7DD-396DB0476E29} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDStoolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Malta Street Map Toolbar - {3fe98c49-c362-42d9-9695-86c27960cbde} - C:\Program Files\Malta_Street_Map\tbMal1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Softonic English Toolbar - {930f1200-f5f1-4870-bac6-e233ec8e7023} - C:\Program Files\Softonic_English\tbSoft.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: @C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\6.3.2322.0\npwinext.dll,-100 - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\6.3.2322.0\npwinext.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Browsing Protection Toolbar - {265EEE8E-3228-44D3-AEA5-F7FDF5860049} - C:\Program Files\F-Secure Internet Security\NRS\iescript\baselitmus.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eDataSecurity Loader] C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSloader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eAudio] "C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eAudio\eAudio.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BkupTray] "C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BkupTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PLFSetI] C:\Windows\PLFSetI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\PROGRA~1\LAUNCH~1\QtZgAcer.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ePower_DMC] C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePower_DMC.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZPdtWzdVitaKey MC3000] "C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PdtWzd.exe" show
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ArcadeDeluxeAgent] "C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Acer Arcade Deluxe\ArcadeDeluxeAgent.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CLMLServer] "C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Kernel\CLML\CLMLSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PlayMovie] "C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\PlayMovie\PMVService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WarReg_PopUp] C:\Program Files\Acer\WR_PopUp\WarReg_PopUp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [F-Secure Manager] "C:\Program Files\F-Secure Internet Security\Common\FSM32.EXE" /splash
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [F-Secure TNB] "C:\Program Files\F-Secure Internet Security\FSGUI\TNBUtil.exe" /CHECKALL /WAITFORSW
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Mobile Device Center] %windir%\WindowsMobile\wmdc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCSSync] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\BCSSync.exe" /DelayServices
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LWW Setup] F:\Parts\CSim_Asthma\setup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus DX4400 Series] C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATICAE.EXE /FU "C:\Windows\TEMP\E_S492.tmp" /EF "HKCU"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Acer VCM.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: LUMIX Simple Viewer.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_E11712C84EA7E12B.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: Quick-Launching Area - {10954C80-4F0F-11d3-B17C-00C0DFE39736} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PwdBank.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Quick-Launching Area - {10954C80-4F0F-11d3-B17C-00C0DFE39736} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PwdBank.exe
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll,-222 - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll,-223 - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (file missing)
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {E77F23EB-E7AB-4502-8F37-247DBAF1A147} (Windows Live Hotmail Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w4/pr01/photouploadcontrol/VistaMSNPUplden-gb.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (file missing)
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O18 - Filter: x-sdch - {B1759355-3EEC-4C1E-B0F1-B719FE26E377} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: AWinNotifyVitaKey MC3000 - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\WinNotify.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: spba - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SPBA\homefus2.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Agent Service (BUNAgentSvc) - NewTech Infosystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\Client\Agentsvc.exe
O23 - Service: CLHNService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\HomeMedia\Kernel\DMP\CLHNService.exe
O23 - Service: eDataSecurity Service - Egis Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSService.exe
O23 - Service: Empowering Technology Service (ETService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\Service\ETService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel® PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: FSGKHS (F-Secure Gatekeeper Handler Starter) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\F-Secure Internet Security\Anti-Virus\fsgk32st.exe
O23 - Service: FBAFJVQ - Sysinternals - www.sysinternals.com - C:\Users\Lorna\AppData\Local\Temp\FBAFJVQ.exe
O23 - Service: F-Secure Anti-Virus Firewall Daemon (FSDFWD) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure Internet Security\FWES\Program\fsdfwd.exe
O23 - Service: FSMA - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure Internet Security\Common\FSMA32.EXE
O23 - Service: F-Secure ORSP Client (FSORSPClient) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure Internet Security\ORSP Client\fsorsp.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: iGroupTec Service (IGBASVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\BASVC.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: MobilityService - Unknown owner - C:\Acer\Mobility Center\MobilityService.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Backup Service (NTIBackupSvc) - NewTech InfoSystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BackupSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Scheduler Service (NTISchedulerSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\SchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel® PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Cyberlink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: Raw Socket Service (RS_Service) - Acer Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer VCM\RS_Service.exe

--
End of file - 17366 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

EVERYTHING inside those 2 temp folders is useless junk and can be deleted. The second temp folder is also a good place for a "nasty" to hide and do its dirty deed from. That's why you want to delete those files and then empty the Recycle Bin.

Where's the HiJackThis uninstall list that I requested? You submitted another HiJackThis log - which I don't need at this time.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi there,

sorry about that sent you the wrong file log. Hope I have it right this time. Would this be causing the freeze problem with my anti virus which is F-secure. Again thanks for all your help

Acer Arcade Deluxe
Acer Arcade Deluxe
Acer Bio Protection

AAU 6.0.00.17
Acer Crystal Eye Webcam 2.0.8
Acer eAudio Management
Acer eDataSecurity Management
Acer Empowering Technology
Acer ePower Management
Acer eRecovery Management
Acer eSettings Management
Acer GameZone Console 2.0.1.1
Acer GridVista
Acer Mobility Center Plug-In
Acer ScreenSaver
Acer VCM
Activation Assistant for the 2007 Microsoft Office suites
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Reader 9.4.1
Adobe Shockwave Player 11.5
Agatha Christie Death on the Nile
Alice Greenfingers
Amazon MP3 Downloader 1.0.9
Apple Application Support
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
Ask Toolbar
Atheros Communications Inc.(R) AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 Gigabit/Fast Ethernet Driver
Azada
Backspin Billiards
Big Kahuna Reef
Bing Bar
Bing Bar Platform
Bonjour
Bookworm Deluxe
Bricks of Egypt
Business Contact Manager for Outlook 2007 SP2
Business Contact Manager for Outlook 2007 SP2
Cake Mania
Chicken Invaders 3
Chuzzle
Clinical Simulations: Case Study of Nursing Management of the Adult Asthmatic
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
CyberLink PowerDirector
CyberLink PowerDirector
D3DX10
Definition update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB982726)
Diner Dash Flo on the Go
EPSON Printer Software
EPSON Scan
eSobi v2
Flip Words 2
F-Secure Internet Security 2011
F-Secure PSC Prerequisites
GDR 4053 for SQL Server Database Services 2005 ENU (KB970892)
Google Chrome
Google Desktop
Google Earth Plug-in
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Update Helper
Graboid Video 1.65
HiJackThis
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
Intel PROSet Wireless
Intel® Matrix Storage Manager
iTunes
Japanese Fonts Support For Adobe Reader 8
Java(TM) 6 Update 18
Java(TM) 6 Update 21
Jewel Quest Solitaire
Junk Mail filter update
Kick N Rush
Launch Manager
LG PC Suite
LG USB Modem driver
LimeWire 5.5.16
LUMIX Simple Viewer
Mahjong Escape Ancient China
Mahjongg Artifacts
Malta Utility Bill Calculator
Malta_Street_Map Toolbar
Mesh Runtime
Messenger Companion
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
Microsoft Office 2003 Web Components
Microsoft Office 2007 Primary Interop Assemblies
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Live Add-in 1.5
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Outlook Connector
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010
Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Small Business Connectivity Components
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Outlook Social Connector Provider for Windows Live Messenger 32-bit
Microsoft Search Enhancement Pack
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft SQL Server 2005
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Express Edition (MSSMLBIZ)
Microsoft SQL Server Native Client
Microsoft SQL Server Setup Support Files (English)
Microsoft SQL Server VSS Writer
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 ATL Update kb973924 - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022
Microsoft Works
MSVCRT
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
Mystery Case Files - Huntsville
Mystery Solitaire - Secret Island
NTI Backup Now 5
NTI Media Maker 8
NVIDIA Drivers
Orion
PhotoNow!
QuickTime
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Realtek USB 2.0 Card Reader
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2416473)
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2289078)
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2289161)
Security Update for Microsoft Publisher 2010 (KB2409055)
Security Update for Microsoft Word 2010 (KB2345000)
Segoe UI
Skype Toolbars
Skype 4.2
Softonic_English Toolbar
SPBA 5.8
Spelling Dictionaries Support For Adobe Reader 9
Synaptics Pointing Device Driver
Tesco Download Manager
Turbo Pizza
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2202188)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2413186)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2413186)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2413186)
Update for Microsoft OneNote 2010 (KB2433299)
Update for Microsoft Outlook Social Connector (KB2289116)
Update for Microsoft Outlook Social Connector (KB2289116)
VideoLAN VLC media player 0.8.6d
Winbond CIR Device Drivers
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Family Safety
Windows Live Family Safety
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live Installer
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh ActiveX Control for Remote Connections
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger Companion Core
Windows Live MIME IFilter
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live PIMT Platform
Windows Live Remote Client
Windows Live Remote Client Resources
Windows Live Remote Service
Windows Live Remote Service Resources
Windows Live SOXE
Windows Live SOXE Definitions
Windows Live Sync
Windows Live UX Platform
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Mobile Device Center
Windows Mobile Device Center Driver Update
Windows Mobile Resources
Zuma Deluxe


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That ACER computer is cluttered with programs and games and toolbars and add-ons that are likely putting a big load on it.

What is its model name and model number, and how much RAM does it have?

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi,

Acer Aspire 6930G
Ram - 3.00GB.

Dont ever remember downloading or installing games but there were some already installed as part of the package when we bought it. Its still freezing when i attempt a virus scan.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Your *Acer Aspire 6930G* has 3072 MB(3 GB), so it's definitely not a lack of RAM that's making it run like a turtle and freeze up. :up:

--------------------------------------------------

Let's do some de-cluttering, then we'll go from there.

Go into Control Panel - Programs and Features, then uninstall the following:

*Apple Software Update

Ask Toolbar

Bing Bar

Bing Bar Platform

Google Toolbar For Internet Explorer

Java(TM) 6 Update 18

LimeWire 5.5.16

Malta Street Map Toolbar

Skype Toolbar

Softonic English Toolbar

Tesco Download Manager

VideoLAN VLC Media Player 0.8.6d*

(Note: If you see any games that you don't need or use, you can uninstall those too)

After you're done, restart your computer.

--------------------------------------------------

Download and save:

*Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.50.1.1100*

*SUPERAntiSpyware 4.47.0.1000*

then close all open windows first, then install them both, then restart your computer.

Don't do anything with them yet, as I'll be giving you complete instructions.

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi,

Did what you asked apart from downloading the malware/spyware programmes. before I do that can I just double check that it wont interfere with my current antivirus programme - F-Secure. been on to their techs re the problem too and they told me to uninstall then reinstall F- secure but guess what its still freezing and other programmes have also begun freezing too. Thanks for your help with this so far.

Lorna


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

hi,

The tech guys at f-secure say the problem is with my system and that i should reinstall windows! that sounds very complicated to me a newbie. Do you think i need to go this far. I have downloaded the malware/spyware that you advised.


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Flavallee,

did you get my last messages. Just checking. I've downloaded the programmes you advised but not done anything with them yet.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm sorry for taking awhile to get back to you. I've been busy with doing a hard drive format and fresh install of Windows 7 in one of my computers.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Install *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.50.1.1100* and *SuperAntiSpyware 4.47.0.1000*.

Make sure to update their definition files during the install process.

After they're both installed, restart your computer.

Start MBAM, then run a quick scan with it.

When the scan is finished, select and remove *everything* it found, then restart your computer if prompted to.

Start SAS, then run a quick scan with it.

When the scan is finished, select and remove *everything* it found, then restart your computer if prompted to.

Start MBAM and SAS again, then go to their logs section.

Select the logs, then open them in Notepad.

Copy-and-paste the logs here.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi, Good morning Flavallee,

Tried doing as you asked. Computer froze during first scan, tried again and same thing happened. I then tried to scan with super antispyware and it froze during scanning with this also. With anti malware it froze at 

C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E-1B7327-2P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0

and with super antispyware it froze at 

C:\Windows\System32\ACCTRESS.dll

Dont know if this info is of any use to you or not. will any of these programmes conflict with my f-secure antivirus? 

Regards


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi again Flavallee,

Re last message - treid again after rebooting but anti malware still freezing - now also freezing at same spot as anti spyware. 

C:\Windows\System32\ACCTRES.dll

Also when the laptop freezes i have to shut down manually instead of going through the shut down process. When I reboot the system is telling me " one of your disks needs to be checked for inconsistency and a scan is then done before windows restarts 
Again dont know if this info is useful but thought I would let you know anyway.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Close all open windows first, then start HiJackThis, then click "Do a system scan and save a log file", then save the new log, then submit it here.

I'm going to have you trim down that bloated startup load and then restart your computer, then hopefully they'll be able to run.

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Flavallee, scan log as requested. Thanks for everything you are doing to try and sort this problem out. Still getting a message flashing up telling me that "For some reason your system denied write access to the Hostsfile. If any Hijacked domains are in this file Hijack This may not be able to fix this"

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 14:02:23, on 07/01/2011
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18999)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSLoader.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eAudio\eAudio.exe
C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BkupTray.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\PLFSetI.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePower_DMC.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PdtWzd.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Acer Arcade Deluxe\ArcadeDeluxeAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Kernel\CLML\CLMLSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\PlayMovie\PMVService.exe
C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\wmdc.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSM32.EXE
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer VCM\AcerVCM.exe
C:\Program Files\Panasonic\LUMIXSimpleViewer\PhLeAutoRun.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Users\Lorna\AppData\Local\Temp\RtkBtMnt.exe
C:\Windows\System32\mobsync.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer VCM\acp2HID.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\NotificationCenter\Framework.NotificationCenter.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0809&s=2&o=vp32&d=1008&m=aspire_6930g
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0809&s=2&o=vp32&d=1008&m=aspire_6930g
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
O2 - BHO: ShowBarObj Class - {83A2F9B1-01A2-4AA5-87D1-45B6B8505E96} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\ActiveToolBand.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: LitmusBHO - {C6867EB7-8350-4856-877F-93CF8AE3DC9C} - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\NRS\iescript\baselitmus.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Acer eDataSecurity Management - {5CBE3B7C-1E47-477e-A7DD-396DB0476E29} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDStoolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Browsing Protection Toolbar - {265EEE8E-3228-44D3-AEA5-F7FDF5860049} - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\NRS\iescript\baselitmus.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eDataSecurity Loader] C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSloader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eAudio] "C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eAudio\eAudio.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BkupTray] "C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BkupTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PLFSetI] C:\Windows\PLFSetI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\PROGRA~1\LAUNCH~1\QtZgAcer.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ePower_DMC] C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePower_DMC.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZPdtWzdVitaKey MC3000] "C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PdtWzd.exe" show
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ArcadeDeluxeAgent] "C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Acer Arcade Deluxe\ArcadeDeluxeAgent.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CLMLServer] "C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Kernel\CLML\CLMLSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PlayMovie] "C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\PlayMovie\PMVService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WarReg_PopUp] C:\Program Files\Acer\WR_PopUp\WarReg_PopUp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Mobile Device Center] %windir%\WindowsMobile\wmdc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCSSync] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\BCSSync.exe" /DelayServices
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LWW Setup] F:\Parts\CSim_Asthma\setup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [F-Secure Manager] "C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSM32.EXE" /splash
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [F-Secure TNB] "C:\Program Files\F-Secure\FSGUI\TNBUtil.exe" /CHECKALL /WAITFORSW
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus DX4400 Series] C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATICAE.EXE /FU "C:\Windows\TEMP\E_S492.tmp" /EF "HKCU"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Acer VCM.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: LUMIX Simple Viewer.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_E11712C84EA7E12B.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: Quick-Launching Area - {10954C80-4F0F-11d3-B17C-00C0DFE39736} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PwdBank.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Quick-Launching Area - {10954C80-4F0F-11d3-B17C-00C0DFE39736} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PwdBank.exe
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll,-222 - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll,-223 - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {E77F23EB-E7AB-4502-8F37-247DBAF1A147} (Windows Live Hotmail Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w4/pr01/photouploadcontrol/VistaMSNPUplden-gb.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O18 - Filter: x-sdch - {B1759355-3EEC-4C1E-B0F1-B719FE26E377} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: AWinNotifyVitaKey MC3000 - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\WinNotify.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: spba - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SPBA\homefus2.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Agent Service (BUNAgentSvc) - NewTech Infosystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\Client\Agentsvc.exe
O23 - Service: CLHNService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\HomeMedia\Kernel\DMP\CLHNService.exe
O23 - Service: eDataSecurity Service - Egis Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSService.exe
O23 - Service: Empowering Technology Service (ETService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\Service\ETService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel® PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: FSGKHS (F-Secure Gatekeeper Handler Starter) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fsgk32st.exe
O23 - Service: FBAFJVQ - Unknown owner - C:\Users\Lorna\AppData\Local\Temp\FBAFJVQ.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: F-Secure Anti-Virus Firewall Daemon (FSDFWD) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\FWES\Program\fsdfwd.exe
O23 - Service: FSMA - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSMA32.EXE
O23 - Service: F-Secure ORSP Client (FSORSPClient) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\ORSP Client\fsorsp.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: iGroupTec Service (IGBASVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\BASVC.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: MobilityService - Unknown owner - C:\Acer\Mobility Center\MobilityService.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Backup Service (NTIBackupSvc) - NewTech InfoSystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BackupSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Scheduler Service (NTISchedulerSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\SchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel® PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Cyberlink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: Raw Socket Service (RS_Service) - Acer Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer VCM\RS_Service.exe

--
End of file - 14045 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go into Control Panel - User Accounts, turn off User Account Control(UAC), then restart your computer.

Besides getting rid of that annoying screen flicker and dimming when UAC kicks in, turning it off will eliminate some problems when running HiJackThis.

--------------------------------------------------------------

It's going to take me several minutes, so I'll get back to you in another reply with instructions for trimming down the startup load. 

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Click Start - Run, type in *MSCONFIG* and then click OK - Startup(tab).

Remove the checkmark in these entries:

*Windows Defender* or *MSASCui*

*IAAnotif* or *iaanotif*

*RtHDVCpl*

*NvCplDaemon* or *NvCpl.dll,NvStartup*

*NvMediaCenter* or *NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit*

*PLFSetI*

*ArcadeDeluxeAgent*

*CLMLServer* or *CLMLSvc*

*PlayMovie* or *PMVService*

*WarReg_PopUp*

*iTunesHelper*

*LWW Setup* or *setup*

*QuickTime Task* or *QTTask*

*Adobe Reader Speed Launcher* or *Reader_sl*

*Adobe ARM* or *AdobeARM*

After you're done, click Apply - OK - Exit Without Restart. You don't want to restart just yet.

Click Start - Run, type in *SERVICES.MSC* and then click OK.

Expand the window so you can see the list more clearly.

Double-click on these entries one at a time to open their properties window.

If "Startup Type" is set on Automatic, change it to Manual, then click Apply - OK.

If "Startup Type" is already set on Manual, close the properties window and do nothing.

*CLHNService

FBAFJVQ

Intel Matrix Storage Event Monitor

NVIDIA Display Driver Service

Cyberlink RichVideo Service

Windows Defender*

After you're done, close the window and then restart the computer.

If perchance the small System Configuration Utility window appears during restart, ignore its message about being in selective startup mode and not in normal startup mode.

Put a checkmark in that window before you click OK to close it.

Start HiJackThis, then click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

Save that new log, then submit it here.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Flavallee,

Below is the latest log after doing what you asked. When i ran MSCONFIG i was unable to find several of the entries you sent me. Of the list i found
LWWSetup
ITunes helper
QuickTime Task
Windows defender

Found everything you asked for in SERVICES.MSC.

No system config window popped up at restart.

I have seen something recently on my task bar that i was not always aware of and i dont really know what it is - NTI Backup Now 5 Tray. can you tell me what it is for please and if it could be causing some of the problems. As always thanks for your help. much appreciated.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 21:10:13, on 08/01/2011
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18999)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSLoader.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eAudio\eAudio.exe
C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BkupTray.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\PLFSetI.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePower_DMC.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PdtWzd.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Acer Arcade Deluxe\ArcadeDeluxeAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Kernel\CLML\CLMLSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\PlayMovie\PMVService.exe
C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\wmdc.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSM32.EXE
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer VCM\AcerVCM.exe
C:\Program Files\Panasonic\LUMIXSimpleViewer\PhLeAutoRun.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Windows\System32\mobsync.exe
C:\Users\Lorna\AppData\Local\Temp\RtkBtMnt.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer VCM\acp2HID.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0809&s=2&o=vp32&d=1008&m=aspire_6930g
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0809&s=2&o=vp32&d=1008&m=aspire_6930g
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
O2 - BHO: ShowBarObj Class - {83A2F9B1-01A2-4AA5-87D1-45B6B8505E96} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\ActiveToolBand.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: LitmusBHO - {C6867EB7-8350-4856-877F-93CF8AE3DC9C} - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\NRS\iescript\baselitmus.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Acer eDataSecurity Management - {5CBE3B7C-1E47-477e-A7DD-396DB0476E29} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDStoolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Browsing Protection Toolbar - {265EEE8E-3228-44D3-AEA5-F7FDF5860049} - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\NRS\iescript\baselitmus.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eDataSecurity Loader] C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSloader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eAudio] "C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eAudio\eAudio.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BkupTray] "C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BkupTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PLFSetI] C:\Windows\PLFSetI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\PROGRA~1\LAUNCH~1\QtZgAcer.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ePower_DMC] C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePower_DMC.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZPdtWzdVitaKey MC3000] "C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PdtWzd.exe" show
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ArcadeDeluxeAgent] "C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Acer Arcade Deluxe\ArcadeDeluxeAgent.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CLMLServer] "C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Kernel\CLML\CLMLSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PlayMovie] "C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\PlayMovie\PMVService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Mobile Device Center] %windir%\WindowsMobile\wmdc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCSSync] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\BCSSync.exe" /DelayServices
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [F-Secure Manager] "C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSM32.EXE" /splash
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [F-Secure TNB] "C:\Program Files\F-Secure\FSGUI\TNBUtil.exe" /CHECKALL /WAITFORSW
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus DX4400 Series] C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATICAE.EXE /FU "C:\Windows\TEMP\E_S492.tmp" /EF "HKCU"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Acer VCM.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: LUMIX Simple Viewer.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_E11712C84EA7E12B.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: Quick-Launching Area - {10954C80-4F0F-11d3-B17C-00C0DFE39736} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PwdBank.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Quick-Launching Area - {10954C80-4F0F-11d3-B17C-00C0DFE39736} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PwdBank.exe
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll,-222 - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll,-223 - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O18 - Filter: x-sdch - {B1759355-3EEC-4C1E-B0F1-B719FE26E377} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: AWinNotifyVitaKey MC3000 - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\WinNotify.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: spba - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SPBA\homefus2.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Agent Service (BUNAgentSvc) - NewTech Infosystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\Client\Agentsvc.exe
O23 - Service: CLHNService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\HomeMedia\Kernel\DMP\CLHNService.exe
O23 - Service: eDataSecurity Service - Egis Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSService.exe
O23 - Service: Empowering Technology Service (ETService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\Service\ETService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel® PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: FSGKHS (F-Secure Gatekeeper Handler Starter) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fsgk32st.exe
O23 - Service: FBAFJVQ - Unknown owner - C:\Users\Lorna\AppData\Local\Temp\FBAFJVQ.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: F-Secure Anti-Virus Firewall Daemon (FSDFWD) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\FWES\Program\fsdfwd.exe
O23 - Service: FSMA - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSMA32.EXE
O23 - Service: F-Secure ORSP Client (FSORSPClient) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\ORSP Client\fsorsp.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: iGroupTec Service (IGBASVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\BASVC.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: MobilityService - Unknown owner - C:\Acer\Mobility Center\MobilityService.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Backup Service (NTIBackupSvc) - NewTech InfoSystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BackupSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Scheduler Service (NTISchedulerSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\SchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel® PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Cyberlink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: Raw Socket Service (RS_Service) - Acer Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer VCM\RS_Service.exe

--
End of file - 13219 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're apparently having difficulty in trimming down the startup list in Start - Run - MSCONFIG - OK - Startup(tab), so we're going to need to do it a different and more time-consuming way for you.

Look at the checked entries in the "Startup Item" column. If you can't see the entire names in the "Startup Item" column, use the mouse arrow to move the divider bar to the right to widen it.

Write down the names of those checked entries exactly as you see them there.

Once you're done, submit that list of names here in a vertical column.

I'll then advise you which ones to uncheck.

------------------------------------------------------

The NTI icon in the taskbar that you're seeing is associated with *NewTech Infosystems NTI Backup Now 5*.

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi flavallee,

Just updating you. My system is still crashing when attempting to scan with antimalware, antispyware of my own antivirus programme F-Secure. The antispyware finds over a hundred threats in the short time it runs before crashing. Its crashing after scanning or when trying to scan - C:\Windows\System32\8point1.wav. Does this mean i have some serious beasties in my system causing all the probs. hope to hear from you soon - its driving me mad.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Follow my instructions in post #23. The less your computer has auto-loading and running, the better.

I fear your computer is badly infected, but that hasn't been confirmed yet.

Have you been using LimeWire and other file-sharing apps to download music and other files?

Worse case scenario? Prepare to do a hard drive format and clean install of Windows Vista.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Flavallee,

List as requested below. We did have limewire and yes it was used for downloading music files. no ther programme like that - only lime wire. Do you know what that NTI Backup Now 5 Tray is all about.

Raid Event Manager
HD Audio Control Manager
Synaptics Pointing Device Driver
Acer eData Security Management
Acer e Audio Management
NTI Backup Now 5
NVIDIA Compatible Windows Vista Display Driver Version 176.20
NVIDIA Media Centre Library
Default setting EXE Application
Launch manager
Acer ePower Management
Bio-Protection Fingerprint Solution HC3000
Cyberlink Power Centre
Cybelink Medialibray Service
Acer Arcade Delux Play Movie
Microsoft Windows Mobile Device Centre
Microsoft Office 2010
Adobe Acrobat
Adobe Reader and Acrobat Manager
F-Secure Management Agent
F-secure CU1F
Windows Live Messenger
Microsoft Windows Operation system
Superantispyware
Acer Video Conference manager
Photo fun Studio Version 1:10
Epson Status Monitor 3
Skype


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

If I have my F-secure up and running how were all these beasties able to get into my system. I thought that was the whole point of having a reputable anti virus programme installed. Whats the point of paying for these things if my computer is indeed sick with viruses or whatever ails it.


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

The words - " Hard drive format and clean install of Windows Vista" sound very scary to me. Do you really think it will come to that.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go into Start - Run - MSCONFIG - OK - Startup(tab), then uncheck the startup entries that I've highlighted in bold type, then click Apply - OK/Close - Exit Without Restart.

*Raid Event Manager

HD Audio Control Manager*

Synaptics Pointing Device Driver

Acer eData Security Management

Acer e Audio Management

*NTI Backup Now 5

NVIDIA Compatible Windows Vista Display Driver Version 176.20

NVIDIA Media Centre Library

Default setting EXE Application*

Launch manager

Acer ePower Management

Bio-Protection Fingerprint Solution HC3000

*Cyberlink Power Centre

Cybelink Medialibray Service

Acer Arcade Delux Play Movie*

Microsoft Windows Mobile Device Centre

*Microsoft Office 2010

Adobe Acrobat

Adobe Reader and Acrobat Manager*

F-Secure Management Agent

F-secure CU1F

*Windows Live Messenger*

Microsoft Windows Operation system

Superantispyware

Acer Video Conference manager

*Photo fun Studio Version 1:10*

Epson Status Monitor 3

*Skype*

Next, go into Start - Run - SERVICES.MSC - OK, then set "startup type" in these service entries one at a time to Manual, then click Apply - OK.

*NTI Backup Now 5 Agent Service (BUNAgentSvc)

NTI Backup Now 5 Backup Service (NTIBackupSvc)

NTI Backup Now 5 Scheduler Service (NTISchedulerSvc)

NVIDIA Display Driver Service*

Next, restart your computer.

Next, run a scan with HiJackThis, then submit that new log here.

---------------------------------------------------------------

If you're relying on *F-Secure* to detect and remove 100% of all the "nasties" that invade your computer, it's not going to happen.

No security program or suite can protect a computer 100%, especially if unsafe browsing habits and downloading are used.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Flavellee,
Done as asked. Below is the latest log file. Thanks

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 09:01:09, on 09/01/2011
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18999)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSLoader.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eAudio\eAudio.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePower_DMC.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PdtWzd.exe
C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\wmdc.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSM32.EXE
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer VCM\AcerVCM.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Windows\System32\mobsync.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer VCM\acp2HID.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0809&s=2&o=vp32&d=1008&m=aspire_6930g
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0809&s=2&o=vp32&d=1008&m=aspire_6930g
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
O2 - BHO: ShowBarObj Class - {83A2F9B1-01A2-4AA5-87D1-45B6B8505E96} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\ActiveToolBand.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: LitmusBHO - {C6867EB7-8350-4856-877F-93CF8AE3DC9C} - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\NRS\iescript\baselitmus.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Acer eDataSecurity Management - {5CBE3B7C-1E47-477e-A7DD-396DB0476E29} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDStoolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Browsing Protection Toolbar - {265EEE8E-3228-44D3-AEA5-F7FDF5860049} - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\NRS\iescript\baselitmus.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eDataSecurity Loader] C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSloader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eAudio] "C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eAudio\eAudio.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\PROGRA~1\LAUNCH~1\QtZgAcer.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ePower_DMC] C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePower_DMC.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZPdtWzdVitaKey MC3000] "C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PdtWzd.exe" show
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Mobile Device Center] %windir%\WindowsMobile\wmdc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [F-Secure Manager] "C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSM32.EXE" /splash
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [F-Secure TNB] "C:\Program Files\F-Secure\FSGUI\TNBUtil.exe" /CHECKALL /WAITFORSW
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus DX4400 Series] C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATICAE.EXE /FU "C:\Windows\TEMP\E_S492.tmp" /EF "HKCU"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Acer VCM.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_E11712C84EA7E12B.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: Quick-Launching Area - {10954C80-4F0F-11d3-B17C-00C0DFE39736} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PwdBank.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Quick-Launching Area - {10954C80-4F0F-11d3-B17C-00C0DFE39736} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PwdBank.exe
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll,-222 - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll,-223 - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O18 - Filter: x-sdch - {B1759355-3EEC-4C1E-B0F1-B719FE26E377} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: AWinNotifyVitaKey MC3000 - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\WinNotify.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: spba - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SPBA\homefus2.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Agent Service (BUNAgentSvc) - NewTech Infosystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\Client\Agentsvc.exe
O23 - Service: CLHNService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\HomeMedia\Kernel\DMP\CLHNService.exe
O23 - Service: eDataSecurity Service - Egis Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSService.exe
O23 - Service: Empowering Technology Service (ETService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\Service\ETService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel® PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: FSGKHS (F-Secure Gatekeeper Handler Starter) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fsgk32st.exe
O23 - Service: FBAFJVQ - Unknown owner - C:\Users\Lorna\AppData\Local\Temp\FBAFJVQ.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: F-Secure Anti-Virus Firewall Daemon (FSDFWD) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\FWES\Program\fsdfwd.exe
O23 - Service: FSMA - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSMA32.EXE
O23 - Service: F-Secure ORSP Client (FSORSPClient) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\ORSP Client\fsorsp.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: iGroupTec Service (IGBASVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\BASVC.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: MobilityService - Unknown owner - C:\Acer\Mobility Center\MobilityService.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Backup Service (NTIBackupSvc) - NewTech InfoSystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BackupSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Scheduler Service (NTISchedulerSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\SchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel® PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Cyberlink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: Raw Socket Service (RS_Service) - Acer Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer VCM\RS_Service.exe

--
End of file - 11456 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You missed *Reader_sl* in the startup list. Go back and uncheck it.

Try now to run a quick scan with Malwarebytes and SUPERAntiSpyware(one at a time of course). Make sure to update their definition files first.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Flavallee,

There is no Reader_sl in the startup list. Do you still want me to start the scans?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Yes, please run a quick scan with MBAM and SAS after you first update their definition files.

Don't use your computer while the scan is running.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Flavallee,

ran scans again - antimalware crshed pretty quickly again after about 2mins after finding 2 corrupt files. Thought superantispyware was gonna get to the end of the scan this time but NO it crashed after about 16mins the longest it has scanned without crashing.  I dont know if the following info is any good but will send anyway

Superantispyware scanned :

Memory : scanned 762
Detected 0

Registry : scanned 2706
Detected 10

File items :Scanned 4959
Detected 109

Total threats detected 119

Adware Tracking Cookies - 109
Adware Zango Toolbar/Hb - 9
Malware Trace - 1

Stalled during files scan at - Window\System32\ACCTRES.dll


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

When they stalled during the scan, did you give it a couple of minutes to see if the scan would continue on, or did you get impatient and close them right away?

Even though the SUPERAntiSpyware scan stalled, did you select and remove everything it found up to that point?

----------------------------------------------------------------

Close all open windows first, then start HijackThis and run a scan, then submit that new log here.

I'm going to have you temporarily turn off the F-Secure startup entries and service entries, then restart your computer, then try to run the scans again.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi again,

waited at least 5 mins before having to shut down manually. Once it stalls it then becomes unresponsive so unable to remove anything. I thought I had to wait till the scan completed before i was able to then select and delete anything found. At what point during the scan should i be doing that. You must be really fed up with me and my laptop by now or do you see it as a challenge!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Yes, this has been a challenge, but I'm not fed up with you at all. 

Submit a new HIJackThis log, then we'll go from there.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Flavallee

Latest HiJack log. many thanks - your help is really appreciated.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 17:55:40, on 09/01/2011
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18999)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSLoader.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eAudio\eAudio.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePower_DMC.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PdtWzd.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\wmdc.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSM32.EXE
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer VCM\AcerVCM.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Windows\System32\mobsync.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer VCM\acp2HID.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\NotificationCenter\Framework.NotificationCenter.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0809&s=2&o=vp32&d=1008&m=aspire_6930g
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0809&s=2&o=vp32&d=1008&m=aspire_6930g
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
O2 - BHO: ShowBarObj Class - {83A2F9B1-01A2-4AA5-87D1-45B6B8505E96} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\ActiveToolBand.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: LitmusBHO - {C6867EB7-8350-4856-877F-93CF8AE3DC9C} - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\NRS\iescript\baselitmus.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Acer eDataSecurity Management - {5CBE3B7C-1E47-477e-A7DD-396DB0476E29} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDStoolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Browsing Protection Toolbar - {265EEE8E-3228-44D3-AEA5-F7FDF5860049} - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\NRS\iescript\baselitmus.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eDataSecurity Loader] C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSloader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eAudio] "C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eAudio\eAudio.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\PROGRA~1\LAUNCH~1\QtZgAcer.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ePower_DMC] C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePower_DMC.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZPdtWzdVitaKey MC3000] "C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PdtWzd.exe" show
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Mobile Device Center] %windir%\WindowsMobile\wmdc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [F-Secure Manager] "C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSM32.EXE" /splash
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [F-Secure TNB] "C:\Program Files\F-Secure\FSGUI\TNBUtil.exe" /CHECKALL /WAITFORSW
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus DX4400 Series] C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATICAE.EXE /FU "C:\Windows\TEMP\E_S492.tmp" /EF "HKCU"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Acer VCM.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_E11712C84EA7E12B.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: Quick-Launching Area - {10954C80-4F0F-11d3-B17C-00C0DFE39736} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PwdBank.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Quick-Launching Area - {10954C80-4F0F-11d3-B17C-00C0DFE39736} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PwdBank.exe
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll,-222 - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll,-223 - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O18 - Filter: x-sdch - {B1759355-3EEC-4C1E-B0F1-B719FE26E377} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: AWinNotifyVitaKey MC3000 - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\WinNotify.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: spba - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SPBA\homefus2.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Agent Service (BUNAgentSvc) - NewTech Infosystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\Client\Agentsvc.exe
O23 - Service: CLHNService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\HomeMedia\Kernel\DMP\CLHNService.exe
O23 - Service: eDataSecurity Service - Egis Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSService.exe
O23 - Service: Empowering Technology Service (ETService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\Service\ETService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel® PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: FSGKHS (F-Secure Gatekeeper Handler Starter) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fsgk32st.exe
O23 - Service: FBAFJVQ - Unknown owner - C:\Users\Lorna\AppData\Local\Temp\FBAFJVQ.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: F-Secure Anti-Virus Firewall Daemon (FSDFWD) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\FWES\Program\fsdfwd.exe
O23 - Service: FSMA - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSMA32.EXE
O23 - Service: F-Secure ORSP Client (FSORSPClient) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\ORSP Client\fsorsp.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: iGroupTec Service (IGBASVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\BASVC.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: MobilityService - Unknown owner - C:\Acer\Mobility Center\MobilityService.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Backup Service (NTIBackupSvc) - NewTech InfoSystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BackupSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Scheduler Service (NTISchedulerSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\SchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel® PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Cyberlink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: Raw Socket Service (RS_Service) - Acer Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer VCM\RS_Service.exe

--
End of file - 11695 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go to Start - Run - MSCONFIG - OK - Startup(tab).

Uncheck these startup entries:

*F-Secure Manager* or *FSM32*

*F-Secure TNB* or *TNBUtil*

and any other entries for F-Secure that may be present in the list and not showing in the log.

After you're done, click Apply - OK/Close - Exit Without Restart.

Next, go to Start - Run - SERVICES.MSC - OK.

Double-click these service entries to open their properties window.

*FSGKHS (F-Secure Gatekeeper Handler Starter)

F-Secure Anti-Virus Firewall Daemon (FSDFWD)

FSMA

F-Secure ORSP Client (FSORSPClient)*

and any other entries for F-Secure that may be present in the list and not showing in the log.

Change "Startup Type" to Disabled or Manual, then click Apply - OK.

After you're done, close the window.

Next, restart your computer.

Next, start Malwarebytes and run a quick scan.

If it's successful and completes, make sure to select and remove everything it finds, then restart your computer if prompted to.

Next, do the same with SUPERAntiSpyware.

Let me know the outcome.

----------------------------------------------------


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 21:48:42, on 09/01/2011
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18999)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSLoader.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eAudio\eAudio.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePower_DMC.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PdtWzd.exe
C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\wmdc.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer VCM\AcerVCM.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Windows\System32\mobsync.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer VCM\acp2HID.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0809&s=2&o=vp32&d=1008&m=aspire_6930g
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0809&s=2&o=vp32&d=1008&m=aspire_6930g
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
O2 - BHO: ShowBarObj Class - {83A2F9B1-01A2-4AA5-87D1-45B6B8505E96} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\ActiveToolBand.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: LitmusBHO - {C6867EB7-8350-4856-877F-93CF8AE3DC9C} - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\NRS\iescript\baselitmus.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Acer eDataSecurity Management - {5CBE3B7C-1E47-477e-A7DD-396DB0476E29} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDStoolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Browsing Protection Toolbar - {265EEE8E-3228-44D3-AEA5-F7FDF5860049} - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\NRS\iescript\baselitmus.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eDataSecurity Loader] C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSloader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eAudio] "C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eAudio\eAudio.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\PROGRA~1\LAUNCH~1\QtZgAcer.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ePower_DMC] C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePower_DMC.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZPdtWzdVitaKey MC3000] "C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PdtWzd.exe" show
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Mobile Device Center] %windir%\WindowsMobile\wmdc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus DX4400 Series] C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATICAE.EXE /FU "C:\Windows\TEMP\E_S492.tmp" /EF "HKCU"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Acer VCM.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_E11712C84EA7E12B.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: Quick-Launching Area - {10954C80-4F0F-11d3-B17C-00C0DFE39736} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PwdBank.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Quick-Launching Area - {10954C80-4F0F-11d3-B17C-00C0DFE39736} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PwdBank.exe
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll,-222 - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll,-223 - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O18 - Filter: x-sdch - {B1759355-3EEC-4C1E-B0F1-B719FE26E377} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: AWinNotifyVitaKey MC3000 - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\WinNotify.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: spba - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SPBA\homefus2.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Agent Service (BUNAgentSvc) - NewTech Infosystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\Client\Agentsvc.exe
O23 - Service: CLHNService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\HomeMedia\Kernel\DMP\CLHNService.exe
O23 - Service: eDataSecurity Service - Egis Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSService.exe
O23 - Service: Empowering Technology Service (ETService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\Service\ETService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel® PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: FSGKHS (F-Secure Gatekeeper Handler Starter) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fsgk32st.exe
O23 - Service: FBAFJVQ - Unknown owner - C:\Users\Lorna\AppData\Local\Temp\FBAFJVQ.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: F-Secure Anti-Virus Firewall Daemon (FSDFWD) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\FWES\Program\fsdfwd.exe
O23 - Service: FSMA - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSMA32.EXE
O23 - Service: F-Secure ORSP Client (FSORSPClient) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\ORSP Client\fsorsp.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: iGroupTec Service (IGBASVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\BASVC.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe

Hi Flavallee,

sorry for the delay. antimalware still crashing after only a few minutes. Superantispyware still crashing at the same place as before. Managed to quarantine loads of stuff but had to scan over and over again and do this before it stalled. What should i do about my F-secure now as security centre keeps telling me its off. I dont know if you need it but i ran a scan with HiJack and the log is below.

O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: MobilityService - Unknown owner - C:\Acer\Mobility Center\MobilityService.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Backup Service (NTIBackupSvc) - NewTech InfoSystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BackupSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Scheduler Service (NTISchedulerSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\SchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel® PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Cyberlink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: Raw Socket Service (RS_Service) - Acer Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer VCM\RS_Service.exe

--
End of file - 11385 bytes


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

For some reason my message to you on the last email is near the end of the log file. Dont know how that happened. This NTI backup now 5 tray? I dont know where it came from. I didnt download it. could it be part of my F-secure. Sorry for being a numpty but I thought i would ask anyway. Thanks.


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Flavallee.

Antimalware actually ran and completed a scan.. found 8 infected items. As far as I know they were dealt with then I closed and restarted the laptop. I went back into antimalware to see the log file and its empty - checked the quarantined file and its also empty. thought i would do another scan and it crashed after a couple of minutes again like before. I dont know what to do now. sent another HiJack log done after the scan. Also pop up at start up telling me windows has blocked some programmes at startup. i take it that was what was done in the instructions you gave me. Is this ok for now. Do i just ignore the message.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4

Scan saved at 22:40:03, on 09/01/2011
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18999)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSLoader.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eAudio\eAudio.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePower_DMC.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PdtWzd.exe
C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\wmdc.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer VCM\AcerVCM.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Windows\System32\mobsync.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer VCM\acp2HID.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\NotificationCenter\Framework.NotificationCenter.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
C:\Windows\system32\msfeedssync.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0809&s=2&o=vp32&d=1008&m=aspire_6930g
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0809&s=2&o=vp32&d=1008&m=aspire_6930g
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
O2 - BHO: ShowBarObj Class - {83A2F9B1-01A2-4AA5-87D1-45B6B8505E96} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\ActiveToolBand.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: LitmusBHO - {C6867EB7-8350-4856-877F-93CF8AE3DC9C} - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\NRS\iescript\baselitmus.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Acer eDataSecurity Management - {5CBE3B7C-1E47-477e-A7DD-396DB0476E29} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDStoolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Browsing Protection Toolbar - {265EEE8E-3228-44D3-AEA5-F7FDF5860049} - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\NRS\iescript\baselitmus.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eDataSecurity Loader] C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSloader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eAudio] "C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eAudio\eAudio.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\PROGRA~1\LAUNCH~1\QtZgAcer.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ePower_DMC] C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePower_DMC.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZPdtWzdVitaKey MC3000] "C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PdtWzd.exe" show
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Mobile Device Center] %windir%\WindowsMobile\wmdc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware (reboot)] "C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe" /runcleanupscript
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus DX4400 Series] C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATICAE.EXE /FU "C:\Windows\TEMP\E_S492.tmp" /EF "HKCU"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Acer VCM.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_E11712C84EA7E12B.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: Quick-Launching Area - {10954C80-4F0F-11d3-B17C-00C0DFE39736} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PwdBank.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Quick-Launching Area - {10954C80-4F0F-11d3-B17C-00C0DFE39736} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PwdBank.exe
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll,-222 - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll,-223 - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O18 - Filter: x-sdch - {B1759355-3EEC-4C1E-B0F1-B719FE26E377} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: AWinNotifyVitaKey MC3000 - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\WinNotify.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: spba - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SPBA\homefus2.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Agent Service (BUNAgentSvc) - NewTech Infosystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\Client\Agentsvc.exe
O23 - Service: CLHNService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\HomeMedia\Kernel\DMP\CLHNService.exe
O23 - Service: eDataSecurity Service - Egis Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSService.exe
O23 - Service: Empowering Technology Service (ETService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\Service\ETService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel® PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: FSGKHS (F-Secure Gatekeeper Handler Starter) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fsgk32st.exe
O23 - Service: FBAFJVQ - Unknown owner - C:\Users\Lorna\AppData\Local\Temp\FBAFJVQ.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: F-Secure Anti-Virus Firewall Daemon (FSDFWD) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\FWES\Program\fsdfwd.exe
O23 - Service: FSMA - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSMA32.EXE
O23 - Service: F-Secure ORSP Client (FSORSPClient) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\ORSP Client\fsorsp.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: iGroupTec Service (IGBASVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\BASVC.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: MobilityService - Unknown owner - C:\Acer\Mobility Center\MobilityService.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Backup Service (NTIBackupSvc) - NewTech InfoSystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BackupSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Scheduler Service (NTISchedulerSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\SchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel® PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Cyberlink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: Raw Socket Service (RS_Service) - Acer Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer VCM\RS_Service.exe

--
End of file - 1159


----------



## stocker340 (Oct 8, 2002)

Quit wasting all this time and take the music and documents and photos you want to save and just restore it from the restore partition or do a regular format and reinstall windows clean from the disc if you have one.

So much easier then all this drawn out scenario!

It's kind of like fixing your fender on your car after an accident. 
You can pound out the dents on the old one or just put on a new fender.
I say put on the new fender as it will be much better in the long run.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

stocker340 said:


> Quit wasting all this time and take the music and documents and photos you want to save and just restore it from the restore partition or do a regular format and reinstall windows clean from the disc if you have one.
> 
> So much easier then all this drawn out scenario!
> 
> ...


Ever try to get a fender for a Chevelle?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

introuble1304:

Go back into Start - Run - MSCONFIG - OK - Startup(tab), then recheck:

*F-Secure Manager* or *FSM32*

*F-Secure TNB* or *TNBUtil*

then click Apply - OK/Close - Exit Without Restart.

Go back into Start - Run - SERVICES.MSC - OK, then change "startup type" in:

*FSGKHS (F-Secure Gatekeeper Handler Starter)

F-Secure Anti-Virus Firewall Daemon (FSDFWD)

FSMA

F-Secure ORSP Client (FSORSPClient)*

back to Automatic, then click Apply - OK.

After that's all done, restart your computer.

F-Secure will be back to auto-loading and running again.

-------------------------------------------------------------

If you have no need for

*NTI Backup Now 5

NTI Media Maker 8*

and don't even know how they got in your computer, uninstall them.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## stocker340 (Oct 8, 2002)

Here is a place for your fender problem LOL

http://www.eastcoastchevelle.com/subcat.php?cat=Sheet Metal&sectionPID=1


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

stocker340 said:


> Quit wasting all this time and take the music and documents and photos you want to save and just restore it from the restore partition or do a regular format and reinstall windows clean from the disc if you have one.
> 
> So much easier then all this drawn out scenario!
> 
> ...


stocker340:

If you think we've been wasting our time and you find this thread annoying to read, then just exit it and say nothing.

I agree a hard drive format and clean install of Windows Vista might be the best option, but *introuble1304* obviously isn't computer-savvy and has no desire to go that route.

-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Flavallee,

Been on this laptop since 8pm trying to run scans with antimalware, super antispyware and even tried F-secure again. All of them still freezing and none completing a scan. As the other forum user commented maybe I am wasting your time and the challenge of sorting the probs on my system are even too much of a challenge for you. If you want to stop I will understand but I would also like to say thank you very much for the time and effort you put in to helping me with this problem. If you too feel that the only way forward is to re install windows then that is ok. I will just have to get someone with the computer savvy i do not have to help me or if this is too big a job for me then I will have to get someone to do it for me. Many thanks again.:up

Best Regards


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Submit a new HiJackThis log here. I'm going to try one more thing with the startup list. If that doesn't work, then we'll give up.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Flavallee,

Latest log below. If this doesnt work can you tell me what i should do next please. Also been looking at a site called Uniblue which detects reg errors - a free scan said there were over 500 registry errors - of course you have to buy the programme to fix all the errors - I googled the ACCTRES .dll that keeps coming up when the laptop freezes and this was one of the things that came up to sort it. I have tried to defrag too but its also stalling. would it be any good purchasing the uniblue registry booster as it promises to sort out a lot of problems or do you think it would be a waste of time. Do you know of the programme and is it any good. It mentions all the probs i have. Anyway let me know.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 15:26:54, on 11/01/2011
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18999)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSLoader.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eAudio\eAudio.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePower_DMC.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PdtWzd.exe
C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\wmdc.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSM32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer VCM\AcerVCM.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer VCM\acp2HID.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\NotificationCenter\Framework.NotificationCenter.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0809&s=2&o=vp32&d=1008&m=aspire_6930g
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0809&s=2&o=vp32&d=1008&m=aspire_6930g
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
O2 - BHO: ShowBarObj Class - {83A2F9B1-01A2-4AA5-87D1-45B6B8505E96} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\ActiveToolBand.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: LitmusBHO - {C6867EB7-8350-4856-877F-93CF8AE3DC9C} - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\NRS\iescript\baselitmus.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Acer eDataSecurity Management - {5CBE3B7C-1E47-477e-A7DD-396DB0476E29} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDStoolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Browsing Protection Toolbar - {265EEE8E-3228-44D3-AEA5-F7FDF5860049} - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\NRS\iescript\baselitmus.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eDataSecurity Loader] C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSloader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eAudio] "C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eAudio\eAudio.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\PROGRA~1\LAUNCH~1\QtZgAcer.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ePower_DMC] C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePower_DMC.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZPdtWzdVitaKey MC3000] "C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PdtWzd.exe" show
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Mobile Device Center] %windir%\WindowsMobile\wmdc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware (reboot)] "C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe" /runcleanupscript
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [F-Secure Manager] "C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSM32.EXE" /splash
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus DX4400 Series] C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATICAE.EXE /FU "C:\Windows\TEMP\E_S492.tmp" /EF "HKCU"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RegistryBooster] "C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster\launcher.exe" delay 20000 
O4 - Global Startup: Acer VCM.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_E11712C84EA7E12B.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: Quick-Launching Area - {10954C80-4F0F-11d3-B17C-00C0DFE39736} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PwdBank.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Quick-Launching Area - {10954C80-4F0F-11d3-B17C-00C0DFE39736} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PwdBank.exe
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll,-222 - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll,-223 - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O18 - Filter: x-sdch - {B1759355-3EEC-4C1E-B0F1-B719FE26E377} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: AWinNotifyVitaKey MC3000 - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\WinNotify.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: spba - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SPBA\homefus2.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Agent Service (BUNAgentSvc) - NewTech Infosystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\Client\Agentsvc.exe
O23 - Service: CLHNService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\HomeMedia\Kernel\DMP\CLHNService.exe
O23 - Service: eDataSecurity Service - Egis Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSService.exe
O23 - Service: Empowering Technology Service (ETService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\Service\ETService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel® PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: FSGKHS (F-Secure Gatekeeper Handler Starter) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fsgk32st.exe
O23 - Service: FBAFJVQ - Unknown owner - C:\Users\Lorna\AppData\Local\Temp\FBAFJVQ.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: F-Secure Anti-Virus Firewall Daemon (FSDFWD) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\FWES\Program\fsdfwd.exe
O23 - Service: FSMA - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSMA32.EXE
O23 - Service: F-Secure ORSP Client (FSORSPClient) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\ORSP Client\fsorsp.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: iGroupTec Service (IGBASVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\BASVC.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: MobilityService - Unknown owner - C:\Acer\Mobility Center\MobilityService.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Backup Service (NTIBackupSvc) - NewTech InfoSystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BackupSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Scheduler Service (NTISchedulerSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\SchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel® PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Cyberlink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: Raw Socket Service (RS_Service) - Acer Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer VCM\RS_Service.exe

--
End of file - 11764 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you had asked me about *Uniblue Registry Booster* before you installed it, I would've told you to avoid it like the plague.

Stay completely away from any kind of registry cleaner/optimizer/booster/tuneup type program, no matter what it claims it can do. It will do little-to-nothing to improve speed or performance. What it will do is break programs and damage the operating system.

You're apparently frustrated and are hunting for a "miracle cure", but it's not going to happen.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Go back into Start - Run - MSCONFIG - OK - Startup(tab), then remove the checkmark all entries, except for:

*SynTPEnh*

*F-Secure Manager* or *FSM32.EXE*

*F-Secure TNB* or *TNBUtil*

*EPSON Stylus DX4400 Series* or *E_FATICAE*

Leave only these 4 entries checked. These are the entries for F-Secure, the touchpad, and the Epson printer.

After you're done, click Apply - OK - Restart.

Try again to do a quick scan with MBAM and SAS.

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Flavallee,

did as asked except F-Secure TNB - cant find that but scans still freezing.

Malware after only 1min 43secs before finding any threats. stopped at :

C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-2p-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0

and Superantispyware after 16 mins. Scanned mem/reg then stuck at files after scanning 4965 files. Stopped again at :

C:\Windows\System32\ACCTRES.dll 

Sorry about uniblue - googled ACCTRES.dll and they came up - didnt do anythinh but a scan - now unistalled.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Oh well. We tried. 

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

what do I do next then. would i be able to do the windows re install ???


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Flavallee,

I know that a windows restall is the only thing I can do now. I am supposed to save all photos/documents etc. If the problem lies within some of those files will i just recreate the prob when i put those files back in once reinstall is done?? Thanks again for your time and patience. Do I leave the start up as you have left it or will it be reprogrammed with the reinstall anyway. should i put the malware and spyware programmes back in??


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

My F-secure is now showing a "network connection malfunction" but when i open up FS it does not show any current probs. How do i sort this?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Back up all your photos and personal files on CD-R's and/or a USB thumb drive before your computer gets to a point to where you can't do anything with it.

Once the hard drive is formatted and Windows reinstalled and you're up and running again(hopefully), stay away from F-Secure.

Install *Microsoft Security Essentials 2.0.657.0* for combating viruses.

Install *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.50.1.1100* and *SUPERAntiSpyware 4.47.0.1000* for combating malware and spyware.

--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

I know this may sound like a daft question but if the problem lies within the files i am backing up will it cause probs when i put them back onthe computer once i have re installed windows ??


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

He appears to be offline
Picture music etc are seldom a source for an infection...infections usually occur while browsing the internet and being tricked into clicking on something... a drive by can also happen while visiting infected sites.

So I would back up my user media files {pictures,music,documents etc}
Then scan that media before putting them back after your reinstall windows
If you have keygens or the sort I would delete them as they are a source of infection


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi there, 

nothing seemed to work so gave the laptop to an expert and he said the problem was the hard drive. He installed a new one - saved all of my files and now all seems well. Cost me 160 tho but had to be sorted. thanks


----------



## introuble1304 (Jan 3, 2011)

hi Flavallee,

just thought i would let you know i had to get an expert in. laptop was freezing really quickly and i couldnt even back up my files etc. He checked everything and said it was the hard drive. installed new one saved all of my files so all seems to be well now. illness cost me tho - &#8364;160 !!! no more downloading from dodgy sites but the computech guy said it wasnt a virus but a mechanical problem but still no more dodgy sites. thanks for all the help in trying to solve things. x


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome.

Thanks for letting us know how you got it fixed.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------

